# dawlish warren



## creamcake (Aug 31, 2009)

hi, no more overnighting at dawlish warren car park. we were there on saturday morning and notices are up forbidding overnighting. also security patrol was hot on our tail giving out fly to the effect that heavy fines would be imposed for anyone abusing the rules. funny thing is our dawlish tourist info centre didn't mention this last week when we contacted them.
regards creamcake


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

creamcake said:


> hi, no more overnighting at dawlish warren car park. we were there on saturday morning and notices are up forbidding overnighting. also security patrol was hot on our tail giving out fly to the effect that heavy fines would be imposed for anyone abusing the rules. funny thing is our dawlish tourist info centre didn't mention this last week when we contacted them.
> regards creamcake


Thank you for letting us know.
It's probably more important to let people know where permission to park has been withdrawn than to advise where parking is permitted.

Nothing worse than getting there to find you have to move on.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Shame- stayed there a few times and there's never been more than two other m/homes there. I wonder why it's been stopped?

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## creamcake (Aug 31, 2009)

[
=red] [/color]
hi, teignbridge council are supposedly having to ask for planning permission to make it better?! and have been advised that they have to shut it down in the meantime?!

regards creamcake :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

It's all here

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/stopovers_news.shtml

So not all bad news!

May be a good idea to keep an eye on the Council website and provide support for the stopover as and when necessary


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Dawlish*

Hi,

We were at Dawlish Warren today and had a slightly different experience to creamcake.

We arrived at about 2.00pm, we bought a ticket, which said that we could park until 9.00am tomorrow.

We were still there at 6.00 when a Traffic Enforcement Officer for Teignbridge Council arrived. I went over and had a chat with him.
He said that they take a note of registration numbers to prevent abuse of the system. The scheme has been working well and in order to make it permanent they are having to apply for planning consent. This is why the signs about not parking overnight have appeared. It seems as if they are turning a blind eye to people parking overnight, but are going through the motions to keep within the rules for planning. (This is personal observation, but there are at least two vans staying there tonight and the Enforcement Officer said that vans have been parking there overnight).

This is a copy of the leaflet given to us by the Enforcement Officer.

"This vehicle has been observed contravening the traffic regulation order in force in this area.

A note has been made of the vehicle registration number and any future contravention may result in a penalty charge notice being issued.

If you have any queries regarding this matter please either e-mail parking [email protected] or telephone 01626 215859.
Thank you in anticipation of your co operation.

I am going to phone them tomorrow just to clarify a time scale on this issue.

Cheers C&S


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

*Teignmouth parking*

Hi,

Does anyone know if overnight parking is still allowed at Eastcliff car park Teignmouth? There's nothing on the council website about Teignmouth (with regard to motorhomes, I mean) at all. I've emailed them but they say it could be up to 20 days for a reply :roll: I think MHF might be quicker! 

thanks
-H


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hats off to Teinbridge council, they replied in a very timely manner. Apparently, the Teignmouth overnight parking is gone for good. They have applied to make the Dawlish Warren one a permanent feature but not Eastcliff, Teignmouth. Pity 

-H


----------



## 4581jw (Nov 8, 2008)

HI I STAYED FOR 3 DAYS THE PARKING MEN WILL NOT GIVE TICKET YET THEY ARE ONLY DOING WHAT THEY ARE TOLD THEY ARE TRYING TO GET PLANNING SOON SO DONT BE RUDE AND BE POLITE AND YOU WILL BE OK DAWLISH WARREN


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I am currently sat at dawlish park and hope, here's a piccy of the sign on the pay machine, am going to talk to the parking bloke when he comes around, but we are going to stay, there are two other people here also who are going to stay, update in the morning. Dennis


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Well we spent the night with no probs from car parky man, its 6 am and he ain't been back, 2 more vans joined us late last night, the only prob we've had was when the local scrotes turned out from the pub on the beach, they banged on all the vans on their way home, and a lot of ingerland ingerland echoed through the air, this car park is a cut through for people going to and thro, we moved out of their path , just to the end of said car park ,but all in all it's been ok £3.30 for the night, now thats more like it. Dennis


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have stayed here for a night about 3 years ago, could anyone tell me if it is still OK to stay for one night please?

CHEERS


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm fairly sure they've stopped overnighting there

Confirmed-see here:
http://www.teignbridge.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=11414


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I was sure I read on here though that they were turning a blind eye to it, awaiting authorization or something.

Can anyone confirm please?

CHEERS


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try contacting the number shown on the link I gave.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi we are going to peppermint park campsite Dawlish on thursday but want to get an extra cheeky day is there any where we can wild camp for 1 night on wednesday if there is can you please post the post code many thanks steve


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The occasional van overnights at the Eastcliffe car park Teignmouth which is just off the main Dawlish to Teignmouth road.


----------

